# Will D12MP-500 work on Dish Network Dish?



## plinc (Jun 16, 2011)

I switched from Dish Network to Direct TV. I have a D12MP-500 receiver at my cabin hooked up on my old RV round Direct TV dish from 10 years ago (working fine, but sitting on a tripod on the deck). My cabin still has the round Dish Network dish on it. Can I just re-aim that dish and hook my D12 to it, or do I have to swap out the LNB for the one on my Direct TV dish (assuming the actual dish configuration is identical)??
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

If it's an older Dish Network dish then you may be able to repoint it at 101 for DirecTV. What LNB is on the dish you want to repoint?


----------



## plinc (Jun 16, 2011)

It is a newer dual lnb, was still working two months ago. dont know the model number.

We had it installed for two + years. I am too old to climb up and work on it much, so
was hoping to get my grandson up there and just move the dish??


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish has 3 generations of LNBs. A DirecTV receiver will only work with the oldest type (aka "Legacy") LNBs, and only if they are separate. Any LNB pack with more than one LNB will have an integrated switch that is not compatible with DirecTV.


----------



## plinc (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help. My Dish Network dish is definitely a later (dual lnb) dish, so guess I will have to talk my grandson into climbing up a ladder.
I did get far enough up to read 119w on one side of the lnb, but it definitely has two round units in a wide frame.
I only have one regular (non HD) receiver up here, so may just swap the lnb out of the dish I have on the tripod (currently looking at 101), and hook it up to one of the cables coming in to the cabin.


----------

